# Desi-tek forum hacked!



## gary4gar (Jan 22, 2007)

Desi-tek forum hacked! has beed hacked. it was a forum of ur member in this forum named "desi-tek"
*img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hacked0wf.png


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jan 22, 2007)

OMG thats bad.


----------



## iMav (Jan 22, 2007)

yup .... i too think its just been defaced... if u were using phpbb2 .... go to their official support forum they will help u out


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 22, 2007)

looks like some muslim terrorist are conducting online Jihad (read there mssg)


----------



## hard_rock (Jan 22, 2007)

Really bad..hey guyz one ques. How to recover the old site if anything like this happens..??


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 22, 2007)

gary4gar this forum was running which software ???



			
				ms123 said:
			
		

> This is fake. The admin(a sp@mmer) of that forum is using this to get popularity



how can u say this ??? plz don't make fake comments(no offense)


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^
It was Invision Power Board
__________
this is url of board
*www.desi-tek.com/forum/index.php
for me it looks like a counter acctack


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jan 24, 2007)

there was nothing political in site it was just a student forum i don't know why the hell these arabs hacked desi-tek 
i have 2 week old database since the down time i'll try to restore it back

these loosers have hacked lots of site

*www.google.co.in/search?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&channel=s&hl=en&q=Black-Code+%26+CRASH_OVER_RIDE++%26+Mr.hcR&meta=&btnG=Google+Search

here is another site victim of their attack
*anotherealm.com/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=1&forum=1


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^

jus askin... ru the admin of that site ?


----------



## hard_rock (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanx for the info. Desi-tek have u hosted it at 5gigs??? I saw another site from 5gigs hacked from the google search u provided..


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jan 24, 2007)

@CINTEL ENTRINO admin? not 100% 
@hard_rock
yep desi is on 5gigs


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 24, 2007)

^^
not 100 %  so ru co-admin then ....


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jan 24, 2007)

@CINTEL ENTRINO  :d


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 25, 2007)

^^are  phpbb forums  safe  than invasion ones


----------



## Pathik (Jan 25, 2007)

not really... but as phpbb is open source u can get support easily...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 25, 2007)

This arab crackers needs to be taught a lesson. 

Let the cyber war begun.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jan 25, 2007)

all php based site is unsafe php sucks ever heard any j2ee site hacked? php lack every thing from api to better framework
even asp.net is better

sql injection is common with php based site and mysql (even mysql sucks too)


----------



## Krish_88 (Jan 25, 2007)

I came across many post in some of the webpages saying that Indian Hackerz aren't active these days


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jan 25, 2007)

@Krish_88 u must be joking?

*milw0rm.com//video/watch.php?id=49

most of these people r not really a hacker they use the reported exploit to hack any site
u can find lots of exploit here
*milw0rm.com/
and php has lots of exploit so if u r running/ or planning to run any business site than never go for php


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 25, 2007)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> @Krish_88 u must be joking?
> 
> *milw0rm.com//video/watch.php?id=49
> 
> ...



Yes, Those are script kiddies. They usually find the exploits and they say their masters. Lool.

BTW:- PHP is one of the best programming language. It is easy to learn. Of Course everything has a flaw in them. You can not say PHP sucks and Asp.net is great.

PHP is widely used.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jan 25, 2007)

@thunderbird.117 check this out *ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-267523.html
php lack frame work and api it can not be compared with j2ee or asp.net

php is popular because it is easy available free and easy to program
asp.net is still not 100% compatible with linux
j2ee is difficult to learn


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Feb 6, 2007)

exploit was in php  they used php and mysql exploit to hack server
*www.milw0rm.com/exploits/1954


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Feb 25, 2007)

finally desi-tek is back now it is running on dedicated server  provided by my buddy
here is the url
*www.desi-tek.com/

server has 1gbps port


----------



## Pathik (Feb 25, 2007)

good news....


----------



## lalam (Feb 25, 2007)

Haven't heard of the forum maybe i'll join it now [] It's back to normal!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 25, 2007)

there is some problem in the site...
when I click on the link..the page start to open..than suddenly a message comes that explorer cannot open the page.

His website is hosted on OINAM.NET


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 25, 2007)

Btw you have disobeyed the rules. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/announcement.php?f=26&a=1

** No Scamming/Spamming/Advertising.* 
This forum is not a marketing/money making tool! No Pyramid schemes, chain letters, spam, or advertising of Web sites/products will be entertained here. This applies to forum posts and the inboxes of our members. 
If you receive any such messages, please forward them to the Administrator, so that the offender's account can be disabled.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 25, 2007)

yaar why are these arab people so genius

well their geniusness is useless anyway if they would have supported that forum by telling that flaw that would have been much better


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 25, 2007)

::cyborg:: said:
			
		

> yaar why are these arab people so *genius*
> 
> well their geniusness is useless anyway if they would have supported that forum by telling that flaw that would have been much better



They just want to show off. I can not call them hackers. But i will call them script kiddie. Hackers do not show off their skills.


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 25, 2007)

so everything back to normal now...u call them hackers or script kiddie
it hardly matters to them...they have hacked a lot of sites...
why they cant be caught..


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Feb 25, 2007)

@shashank4u because they r arabs and i am not sure whether cyber law is effective in middle east or not

@ravi_9793 [FONT=Verdana, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Helvetica]domain may have not updated on the dns server u r using but don't worry it will be updated soon. *www.esato.com/board/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif 
till than use this dns 
 208.67.222.222  
 208.67.220.220   
here is the detail how to use this dns 
*opendns.com/start/windows_xp.php  
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 26, 2007)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> so everything back to normal now...u call them hackers or script kiddie
> it hardly matters to them...they have hacked a lot of sites...
> why they cant be caught..



They can be caught?. But what is the point of catching them?.


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 26, 2007)

they shud be punished ...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 26, 2007)

^^...they dont follow any rules...Hw can they be punished.


----------

